# 2013 Outback 298Re For Sale (Like New)



## OurTime (Aug 12, 2012)

Due to changing jobs we are selling our 2013 Outback 298RE. We have only taken out 4 or 5 weekends and once for a week. Never smoked in. Nicest trailer I have had and I will miss it. I have priced it to move and take my loss. Trailer is under coated, interior coated, and all exterior surfaces except roof are sealed for easy maintance. Tows like a dream and is a great floor plan. This is the craigslist ad link /spokane.craigslist.org/rvs/5220610408.html. There are 20 pics in that ad so you can see what it looks like. Trailer is located near Spokane WA. Please use the craigslist email to contact me. I will answer any questions you have about the trailer. 
Asking $23,999.00 or best offer.

/spokane.craigslist.org/rvs/5220610408.html. (Craigslist Spokane , search Outback 289RE Keystone)


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Is this is your ad? : 2013 Outback 298RE and Outback 298RE Like New - $23999

I couldn't get a result with your link.

Wow, what a bargain for some lucky person. Good luck.


----------

